# Engineering Economics on EE Power Exam



## joshtrevino (Feb 17, 2011)

What engineering economics concepts should I focus on for the PE power exam? I have heard that there are enough econ questions on the exam that I should definitely review it.


----------



## willsee (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been reviewing the basics

Present worth, future worth, annual cost, things like that


----------



## heman (Feb 18, 2011)

Get familar with every practice exam problem you can find. Establish a routine method and practice it. These are gimme points on the test, and no one should overlook them. Plus, understanding these concepts actualy helps in real life.


----------



## dianevp (Feb 18, 2011)

I was surprised to see that the current version of the NCEES sample questions had no econ questions..unless I missed them?


----------



## willsee (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't see any on the NCEES

There are some on the Kaiser exam though


----------



## joshtrevino (Feb 18, 2011)

Will you please email me a copy of the Kaiser exam as well as the solutions if you have them?

[email protected]


----------



## loutrical (Mar 2, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> Will you please email me a copy of the Kaiser exam as well as the solutions if you have them?
> [email protected]



hi joshtrevino,

whats going on? can you please send me a copy of that too at [email protected] or [email protected] thank you very much for the help.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 2, 2011)

Just be aware that the Kaiser exam was produced before the Electrical PE exam went to field specific in the morning. The sample problems are basically a General Electrical exam modeled after the old morning section. I'm sure the problems are still useful, but they may not be representative of the new exam.


----------



## dianevp (Mar 4, 2011)

The older version of the NCEES sample questions include econ problems. It's the older one, pre 2009 (?), pre new exam format.


----------



## Jonjo (Mar 4, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> What engineering economics concepts should I focus on for the PE power exam? I have heard that there are enough econ questions on the exam that I should definitely review it.


Well I took the Electrical P.E the last October and if I remember correct there was about 3 or 4 of this questions during the morning and the same amount durring the afternoon , my advice is study all about this chapters , there are a good examples in the NCEES books either F.E or P.E books , look this way 4out of 40 =10% morning P.E and 4 out 40 during the afternoon is 10 % more for P.E exam.

Good luck


----------



## joshtrevino (Mar 9, 2011)

loutrical said:


> joshtrevino said:
> 
> 
> > Will you please email me a copy of the Kaiser exam as well as the solutions if you have them?
> ...



I never got a copy of this exam. It may not be much help to me anyway since it does not focus on only power.

Sorry.


----------



## willsee (Mar 9, 2011)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kaiser+PE+exam


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2011)

willsee said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kaiser+PE+exam


^^^ LOL


----------



## Slugger926 (Mar 23, 2011)

joshtrevino said:


> What engineering economics concepts should I focus on for the PE power exam? I have heard that there are enough econ questions on the exam that I should definitely review it.


Yes it should be close to the same. Also if you are in grad school, Managerial Accounting or Corporate Finance would cover these same areas. Some distance learning master degree programs also have refresher courses on Engineering Economics that will help tremendously on the topic.

You should know NPV, Cash Flows, Free Cash Flows, Discounted Cash Flows, amortization of loans, operating costs,.... a lot of common sense stuff if you can do math, and think out the questions.


----------

